# How to print white on DARK t-shirts?



## AltexCode (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello for everyone, I am new in this forum, from Lithuania !  

I hawe now Flat Heat Press, Canon iP4200.

Question:

I know that I can print all colored images on transfer paper for dark t-shirts, but how to print them if they are not right set (not A4 or A3 form), they could be elipse or some other form, I need to cut them somehow? or what? How to do that on the best way? or on the cheapiest way? or good or cheap way?  

I need plotter? Or i dont know some aspects?  
Maybe there is some article or something that I need to read which could help me doing dark shirts step by step.

That would be big thanx to everyone who helps me 

( i am talking about something like that:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tshirtgallery/files/3/6/1001d_thumb.jpg

)


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

The only (quality) ways I know of would be a screen printed transfer, direct screen printing or a heat press vinyl using a cutter. 
God Bless You
Don


----------



## AltexCode (Aug 11, 2006)

how much does cutter costs? Maybe you know where to buy used one but good?


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't know where to get a good used one. New starts at about $1,000.00 for a good one. That is in the US. Not sure about your area.
God Bless You
Don


----------

